# Computadora, sensor oxigeno ...



## lepa (Abr 16, 2013)

En el pin que va al sensor de oxigeno debe existir voltaje?

GMC4.3ltsV6TBI     Estos son los datos:

- llave en OFF, voltimetro con cable neutro a cualquier punto de auto 
que tenga tierra, el cable rojo a el pin de el sensor de oxigeno en 
la computadora, el sensor de oxigeno esta desconectado en su arnes,
indica 0.00 V

- llave en ON (motor apagado), voltimetro con cable neutro a cualquier punto de auto 
que tenga tierra, el cable rojo a el pin de el sensor de oxigeno en 
la computadora, el sensor de oxigeno esta desconectado en su arnes,
indica 0.17 V

- llave en STAR (motor en marcha lenta), voltimetro con cable neutro a cualquier punto de auto que tenga tierra, el cable rojo a el pin de el sensor de oxigeno en 
la computadora, el sensor de oxigeno esta desconectado en su arnes,
indica 0.19 V

Estas referencias que les indico son correctas para una computadora en buen estado??
algun dato no se menciono? haganmelo saber
Cual es el dato correcto, debe existir voltaje en el pin del sensor 
de oxigeno, aun si este sensor no esta conectado.


----------



## opamp (Abr 16, 2013)

El sensor lambda trabaja en caliente , tienes que colocarlo en su posición original y esperar que el motor caliente.


----------



## lepa (Abr 16, 2013)

opamp dijo:


> El sensor lambda trabaja en caliente , tienes que colocarlo en su posición original y esperar que el motor caliente.



Completamente de acuerdo, pero te comento que el sensor de oxigeno esta "desconectado" de su arnes. por lo cual no estoy testeando (provando) el desempeño del sensor de oxigeno.


----------



## marcelorenz (Abr 17, 2013)

es posible que midas tension, ya que la entrada de medicion del sensor de oxigeno es de alta impedancia (alrededor de 1Mohm) por lo que no esta fuertemente referida a tierra.

a su vez, si colocas el cable negativo en cualquier parte del vehiculo, debido a las altas corientes que circulan a travez del chasis del mismo, es posible que midas cualquier cosa.
para hacer correctamente la medicion debes colocar el terminal negativo del multimetro directamente en uno de los pines de masa de la ecu.


----------



## lepa (Abr 17, 2013)

marcelorenz dijo:
			
		

> ... si colocas el cable negativo en cualquier parte del vehiculo, debido a las altas corientes que circulan a travez del chasis del mismo, es posible que midas cualquier cosa.
> para hacer correctamente la medicion debes colocar el terminal negativo del multimetro directamente en uno de los pines de masa de la ecu.



eso no lo sabia  , mañana hare la medicion correctamente como lo mencionas


----------



## masteralfonso7 (Abr 24, 2013)

Que tal lepa:

El arnés es de 2 o 4 pines? el de 2 uno trae (-) y el otro es para enviar a la computadora la señal del sensor.
si es de 4 pines, 2 pines son de (-) desde la computadora, uno lleva la señal del sensor y otro envía voltaje (+) desde la computadora al sensor de oxigeno para alimentar un pre calentador interno en el sensor.

os voltajes que estás midiendo en la mayoría de los casos son normales, ya que hay reotorno de corriente a travéz de los mismos circuitos, aunque debe ser muy baja.
Saludos!


----------



## lepa (May 3, 2013)

masteralfonso7 dijo:
			
		

> Que tal lepa:
> El arnés es de 2 o 4 pines?



Saludos masteralfonso7.
Y disculpa que no haya contestado oportunamente, 

El sensor de oxigeno en cuestion es de UN CABLE, (el arnes del sensor de oxigeno es de UN CABLE)

Lo cual me genera la duda de :  Si este tipo de sensor requiere tomar tierra al ser atornillado al mofle. (o sea que el mofle debe traer tierra?)

Gracias


----------



## morta (May 4, 2013)

con el motor caliente y acelerado a unas 3000 rpm que valores te da?


----------



## solaris8 (May 4, 2013)

a ver, amigos, si despejamos las dudas....

http://www.automecanico.com/auto2027/bbooster12.pdf


----------



## masteralfonso7 (May 5, 2013)

lepa dijo:


> Saludos masteralfonso7.
> Y disculpa que no haya contestado oportunamente,
> 
> El sensor de oxigeno en cuestion es de UN CABLE, (el arnes del sensor de oxigeno es de UN CABLE)
> ...



Mejor respuesta que la solaris8 no puede haber, sin embargo respecto a tu pregunta en concreto, efectivamente los sensores de oxígeno de 1 cable deben estar aterrizados vía mofle, el cual en teoría está aterrizado por medio del mismo motor.

¡Saludos!


----------



## lepa (May 6, 2013)

masteralfonso7 dijo:
			
		

> ... sin embargo respecto a tu pregunta ... los sensores de oxígeno de 1 cable deben estar aterrizados vía mofle, el cual en teoría está aterrizado por medio del mismo motor.
> 
> ¡Saludos!



    Mi mofle no tiene señal de tierra ¡¡¡  (si la exprecion no es la correcta, corrijanme   :loco:  )  lla que en todos los puntos que sujetan el mofle tienen una especie de "sujeta mofles" que son de hule (y no pasan señal  (ni calor  )) , y se conecta con el multiple de escape con 2 tornillos, y en medio una dona (junta de Asbesto que no pasa señal).

Los tornillos por lo extremo del trabajo generan una especie de oxido (es como aislante) y no pasa la señal (gdroun d).    En cuanto pueda lo aterrizare.      
 gRACIAS    

Y sigue la duda, ¿con la PCM conectada, llave swich en On (motor apagado) , con el sens de Oxigen desconectado,  ¿es correcto que el pin del ECM que va al sensor de oxigeno twenga Voltage?


----------



## edh59 (May 6, 2013)

Hola Lepa:
Es posible medir tensión con el sensor desconectado debido a la muy alta impedancia del circuito.
El sensor debe conectarse a tierra a través de la tubería de escape.
Para verificar el correcto funcionamiento,conectarlo,poner el motor en marcha y esperar que alcance la temperatura de trabajo (90°,95°C),medir la tensión de salida que debe oscilar entre 0,1V. y 1V. hasta que se estabilice.......Quedando en 0,45V si todo está correcto.
Saludos.


----------



## solaris8 (May 6, 2013)

lepa
tu mofle puede que este aterrizado por algun tornillo, o brida de ajuste, o por varios metodos que se vallan comunicando....
el tema es si la variación de voltaje que hallaste fue siempre con motor frio o con el motor caliente, deberia variar segun la temperatura, esa señal la interpreta la ecu
por otro lado, que falla presenta tu auto??


----------



## lepa (May 7, 2013)

edh59 dijo:
			
		

> Es posible medir tensión con el sensor desconectado debido a la muy alta impedancia del circuito.


de acuerdo, la duda es cual seria un aprox que se concideraria "normal"


> Para verificar el correcto funcionamiento,conectarlo,poner el motor en marcha y esperar que alcance la temperatura de trabajo (90°,95°C),


La temperatura para que comience a generar tensión el sensor es por encima de los 315°C      


			
				solaris8; dijo:
			
		

> el tema es si la variación de voltaje que hallaste fue siempre con motor frio o con el motor caliente, deberia variar segun la temperatura, esa señal la interpreta la ecu


es con el motor en frio
voy a conectar el voltimetro, para traerlo fijo mientras uso el mueble. para poder ver como varia. en 2 esenarios:  
Uno. con el sensor de oxigen desconectado  y
Dos. con el sensor de oxigen conectado.


> por otro lado, que falla presenta tu auto??


No pasa de open loop a close loop   (lazo abierto a lazo cerrado)   posicion en la cual El ECM usaria las lecturas del map y TPS y Sens Oxigeno.   
Y tiembla en ralenti, bajo rendimiento de gas. se oye acelerada 1500 rpm (en ralenti) y baja sola a 1000 rpm

Saludos ¡¡¡


----------



## solaris8 (May 7, 2013)

enciende, se mantiene en ralenti....en frio acelera a 1500 y paulatinamente  baja a 1000....


----------



## masteralfonso7 (May 9, 2013)

lepa

Si no me equivoco la temperatura a la que se refiere edh59 es la temperatura del motor, la cual es de 90 a 95°C (temperatura de trabajo) es a esa temperatura que se hacen ciertas pruebas.

1. El sensor de oxigeno debe estar aterrizado cuando es de un solo cable, de lo contrario la ecu no podrá recibir la señal que envía el sensor de oxígeno.
2. la señal que genera el sensor de oxígeno de un solo cable es de 0.2 a 0.8 volts, cuando la señal es menor de 0.2 o mayor de 1.0 volt causará una falla en el ajuste de la mezcla aire/gas.
3. la señal debe estar variando constantemente, no debe estar fija, de lo contrario también provocará una falla. la variación durante el funcionamiento debe ser precisamente entre 0.2 y 0.8 V.


----------



## morta (May 9, 2013)

Lepa, controlaste los otros dos sensores? de los 3 que nombras el que menos posibilidades de fallar tiene es la sonda lambda.


----------



## solaris8 (May 9, 2013)

coincido con el amigo morta, el tps provoca la falla que mencinas, y si el map esta sucio tiende a eso mismo.
http://automecanico.com/auto2027/bbooster06.pdf


----------



## lepa (May 10, 2013)

Gracias a todos y cada uno de ustedes que se tomaron la molestia de compartir su conocimiento, ya que si me fue util.
marcelorenz,  nunca me ubiera sabido que estaba tomando mal las mediciones,   

pues fui con el mecanico me regaño y todo pero no lo echo a andar,   que "tenia que cambiar correas de tiempo y " no se chafaldrana se avia desajustado que hay que ajustarla, y que mañana temprano para que le diera tiempo de arrastralo a su taller y quedara el mismo dia".  Por hacer nada me cobro $150 (3 dias de salario minimo) (12 DLLS)  

Pues al dia siguiente llegue del trabajo ya encabronado dispuesto a partirle su ma .... al mueble claro, y empeze el chow , "Introduccion a palitos y bolitas I "  . Para no hacer el cuento largo.

Un cable de bujia OUT  (esta abierto)
el modulo de encendido va aterrizado por un tornillo que le sujetan  ( no hacia buena tierra) y tambien lleva tierra pulsante en uno de sus PIN (la que activa la chispa) tube que trozar el plastico del arnes (ya que a simple vista no se veia) y hacer la conexion repectiva.
En la alarma que me instalaron hace tiempo conectaron a un cable del swich que hacia como "un regreso" (pasava Voltage a un cable con tierra)  fui por un diodo y se lo puse, (no me atrevi a cambiarlo por que desconozco el funcionamiento de la alarma, pero sigue funcionando)

Ya  arranca bien, no titubea, no se hacelera y desacelera "impetuosamente" , Costo:  cero pesos y una cerveza bien fria.     
falta llevarlo al taller a que lo escaneen y verificaR QUE LOS SENSORES ESTEN DENTRO DEL RANGO DE OPERACION, pero ahora mi dilema es: No me quedaron ganas de llevarlo con el mecanico, no me gusta que se la curen con migo,   

En cuanto tenga otro rato de tiempo libre volvere a monitorear El Pin del ECM que va al sensor de oxigeno, con el sensor conectado y desconectado, en frio y en caliente.  
Gracias


----------



## solaris8 (May 10, 2013)

> Costo: cero pesos y una cerveza bien fria.


manda algunas al foro!!
bueno compañero, me alegra que pudieras arreglar el auto!!
un abrazo


----------

